# BJ while partner is asleep



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

OK I have the guts to ask this while annonomous  Still feel a bit embarrassed though.

In a newish relationship and we have both said we would love it to be woken up with the other giving oral. So I need some advice and feel a bit naive, was in a sexless marriage for many years and my ex was disgusted when I even raised the subject.

How do I go about this? If he is flaccid will he get an erection when I start? We don't live together and on the nights we do spend together we seem to sleep very lightly so I guess he would wake as soon as I started. Any clues or advice would be appreciated.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

I also like to do this and my H loves it.
I often get up to the bathroom just before the day starts and when I go back to bed I just position myself to do the deed. It doesn't take long for him to go hard tho occasionally he is so deeply asleep that he doesn't notice!!!!
It helps that we live in the tropics and I don't have to worry about bed sheets etc. 
Good luck - it's fun


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, he'll rise to the occassion pretty quickly.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As a guy, I would say go for it. He's likely to wake up at some point anyway, so don't worry about when that happens. And yes, he will likely get hard rapidly. "Morning wood" isn't a myth!

C


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the replies, I feel much more confident now. Can't wait to have a go


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

On the other hand, should I try to give my wife oral when she's asleep? I would really love to do it. And I wonder how she's gonna react?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Horsa said:


> On the other hand, should I try to give my wife oral when she's asleep? I would really love to do it. And I wonder how she's gonna react?


Horsa it is something we have discussed in our relationship and both said yes. I would suggest asking her first but not doing then, wait a while so it is more spontaneous. As I said my ex thought it was a disgusting thing to do so I would be wary of springing it on anyone.
Then again he is LD


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Don't be shy, he will thank you for it!
I had lots of those in the early days of our marriage.
Its like having a wet dream and waking up to realize its real!
It feels very intense because your conscious mind is at rest ,and your subconscious is in full control.


----------



## johnnycomelately (Oct 30, 2010)

As long as you avoid teeth-scraping you can't go wrong.


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

What a wake up call. Have him sleep in the nude and he'll pop a boner in a few seconds once he feels that warm mouth on his mule.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> Yep, he'll rise to the occassion pretty quickly.


Lol...pretty sure thats how all guys want to be woken up. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Somebody needs to suggest this to my wife. Please?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 10, 2012)

Earlier in our relationship we had a conversation about 'consent' after hearing of an assault case involving a sleeping woman.
I have blanket consent.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

If I were king, I would issue a proclamation making it mandatory that every man wake up that way.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

All hail! Unbelievable. King of TAM Land!


----------



## Cyclist (Aug 22, 2012)

My GF has done this twice over our 3 years and wish she would do it once a week....

I have done it mulitple times. Most times she is receptive...but I have been turned down a couple of times too. 

Its a great experience and I love it...giving and recieving. Just enjoy it and he will wake up pretty quickly....most likely with a massive smile. GREAT way to start the day.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

I so wish I'd get this. Always wanted to wake up to a BJ, one of my fantasies. Doubtful it'll get fulfilled though.

OP, if your man doesn't have a permanent smile on his face for the rest of the day, slap him for me. (j/k).


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Is this just me... but I really gotta pee when I wake up in the morning. 
That comes first. Pardon the pun.


----------



## humanbecoming (Mar 14, 2012)

I would guess that these men don't sleep on their stomachs.... Hmmm.... I'm gonna have to work on that, and bookmark this thread for her....


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

Unless you have reason to believe your H doesn't like oral (highly unlikely-like having a dog that doesn't want a bone it is likely he will not object. 

Like unbelievable said. Every man should wake up this way.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

unbelievable said:


> If I were king, I would issue a proclamation making it mandatory that every man wake up that way.


Amen! And if the man's partner is unwilling, there should be a royally appointed sucker making the rounds.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I did this once, as suggested in one of those '101 ways to spice up your sex life' books, and he stayed asleep. Pissed me off so much I have never repeated it.


----------



## anotherguy (Dec 14, 2011)

Hope1964 said:


> I did this once, as suggested in one of those '101 ways to spice up your sex life' books, and he stayed asleep. Pissed me off so much I have never repeated it.


Stayed asleep...really??!

...I mean _REALLY[_...


kudos for making the effort, I guess. I must say, you couldnt have been trying to wake him up very much. :sleeping:

'no response' I imagine would be pretty disheartening.


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

Well you blokes have done mankind a good deed! 

Cause sometime in the next few days one of your own kind (my hubby) is going to get woken with a BJ. 

Not sure why I've never done it before.. he's done variations of it to me... I think I've been holding back.

Fingers crossed he both wakes up and enjoys!


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

But what if he has to pee? Men don't have to??


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

deejov said:


> But what if he has to pee? Men don't have to??


It's fine. It can wait. It's not like one is in front of the other or anything. Personally I can still orgasm if I have to pee, it just takes a little longer. I think you'll find that most guys can NOT pee while erect, so if you feel it getting soft you may want to rethink things. Fast.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lmfao the hell with making it a rule crap. That just makes it less desirable to do imo. Of course I've already woken my SO up this way. Never did ask him about it... I just do it. Of course I start off by kissing his chest and working my way down. He loves it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Make sure he is a morning person first. My estranged husband used to get angry, if I woke him up like that. He didn't like that at 6 AM. His loss!


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

827Aug said:


> Make sure he is a morning person first. My estranged husband used to get angry, if I woke him up like that. He didn't like that at 6 AM. His loss!


I don't get it. I don't understand that AT ALL.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol his loss indeed! Dang!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> Stayed asleep...really??!
> 
> ...I mean _REALLY[_...
> 
> ...


He is just weird. I tried for a half hour to wake him up. Maybe he was pretending to be asleep or something who knows. It was years ago so maybe I would get a different reaction now.


----------



## sandc (Dec 15, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> If I were king, I would issue a proclamation making it mandatory that every man wake up that way.


I think the guys over at the firehouse would probably take issue with this edict, your majesty. :lol:

I tried to wake my wife up this way once... 

That's when I found out she can crack open a coconut with her thighs. King Kainapuki was not happy.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> It's fine. It can wait. It's not like one is in front of the other or anything. Personally I can still orgasm if I have to pee, it just takes a little longer. I think you'll find that most guys can NOT pee while erect, so if you feel it getting soft you may want to rethink things. Fast.


LOL that's what I was worried about. Tried a few times, and he stops me and goes pee first. Then have to start all over again. 
So I was kinda reading this thread wondering... really??

And of course I have to pee first, otherwise I can't concentrate on what I'm doing.

So make sure you pee first before you try this. And some mouthwash maybe? The tingly feels nice so I'm told.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Gaia said:


> Lol his loss indeed! Dang!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yeah, I know, right?! And I'm the one who's having a divorce.:scratchhead:


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Ugh mind if I go hit him over the head with a club? Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

I don't think the morning thing will be an issue... he's a morning person and likes to play 'tents' most mornings, any morning I cuddle or spoon with him he'll want to play. I'm pretty confident he will like it... 

MY biggest problem will be waking before him...he's awake at the sparrows fart.

Might have to put my phone under my pillow on vibrate alarm to wake me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Any tips on how to drop hints to make this happen? Up to 6 months ago, my wife had only given me a bj twice (in 20 years). We've done a lot of working on our sex life and since then she does it everytime we have sex, which is 3-4 times a week. She's even started doing it when she's on her period, and she even finishes....without spitting. It's hard to explain how big a step this has all been.

But at the risk of coming off as the poster child for Hopelesslyjaded's thread about husbands never being satisfied, I think this would just be awesome as the next step. But how to ask for it, or guide her in a way that makes her think it was her idea.... Definitely don't want her to think I'm not happy with everything she's doing so far. And I'm not bored, not at all.


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Any tips on how to drop hints to make this happen? Up to 6 months ago, my wife had only given me a bj twice (in 20 years). We've done a lot of working on our sex life and since then she does it everytime we have sex, which is 3-4 times a week. She's even started doing it when she's on her period, and she even finishes....without spitting. It's hard to explain how big a step this has all been.
> 
> But at the risk of coming off as the poster child for Hopelesslyjaded's thread about husbands never being satisfied, I think this would just be awesome as the next step. But how to ask for it, or guide her in a way that makes her think it was her idea.... Definitely don't want her to think I'm not happy with everything she's doing so far. And I'm not bored, not at all.


You could tell her that you got the idea from this board you're on where people talk about stuff to improve their already blissful marriages and you had never thought of it before but you think it's a FABULOUS idea.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Any tips on how to drop hints to make this happen? Up to 6 months ago, my wife had only given me a bj twice (in 20 years). We've done a lot of working on our sex life and since then she does it everytime we have sex, which is 3-4 times a week. She's even started doing it when she's on her period, and she even finishes....without spitting. It's hard to explain how big a step this has all been.
> 
> But at the risk of coming off as the poster child for Hopelesslyjaded's thread about husbands never being satisfied, I think this would just be awesome as the next step. But how to ask for it, or guide her in a way that makes her think it was her idea.... Definitely don't want her to think I'm not happy with everything she's doing so far. And I'm not bored, not at all.


Each of you make "wish lists". Be sure to put that on yours.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Any tips on how to drop hints to make this happen? Up to 6 months ago, my wife had only given me a bj twice (in 20 years). We've done a lot of working on our sex life and since then she does it everytime we have sex, which is 3-4 times a week. She's even started doing it when she's on her period, and she even finishes....without spitting. It's hard to explain how big a step this has all been.
> 
> But at the risk of coming off as the poster child for Hopelesslyjaded's thread about husbands never being satisfied, I think this would just be awesome as the next step. But how to ask for it, or guide her in a way that makes her think it was her idea.... Definitely don't want her to think I'm not happy with everything she's doing so far. And I'm not bored, not at all.


How about telling her you had a dream about it? Next time she does it, whisper to her that you dream about her waking you up doing just that?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh, good ideas. I really like the wish list idea. We talked this morning about fantasies. She claims not to have any. Then she said "I know what yours is, and you can forget it. We're not having a 3sum". Honestly that isn't my fantasy and never has been. But she's mentioned that she thinks it is several times over the last 6 months, always saying it's not going to happen. So I said to her "I never said it was, but you've mentioned it several times so I'm starting to think maybe it IS your fantasy". Of course she adamantly denied, saying "it's not my fantasy but I know it's every man's fantasy".

Anyway, I might bring it up in the context of our earlier chat. Something like "you know, having a 3some is definitely not my fantasy, but you know what is"? And going from there.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

That could work. You know... she might just be hearing a lot about men and threesomes from friends or co workers as well. Sometimes hearing something a lot or reading about it kind of taints ones view a tad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

WorkingOnMe said:


> All hail! Unbelievable. King of TAM Land!


So let it be written; so let it be done!


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My wife did it to me once at about 4 o'clock, I just woke up, looked at her, asked "what up honey?" and went back to sleep. She said I didn't even have a woody. Maybe that's why she never did it again.


----------



## Matt1720 (May 7, 2012)




----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

To be honest, if this were done by my wife in the middle of the night when I had to get up for work in the morning, I would probably be very annoyed. On a weekend morning, I could go for it. But no, on a work day.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

Holland said:


> we have both said we would love it to be woken up with the other giving oral. So I need some advice
> 
> How do I go about this?


Hmm.. not much to suggest other than it might not be a good time to try it if he's asleep on a crowded bus, plane, or some other sort of public transportation.

Does that help?


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

sharkeey said:


> Hmm.. not much to suggest other than it might not be a good time to try it if he's asleep on a crowded bus, plane, or some other sort of public transportation.
> 
> Does that help?


I disagree, regarding a plane. On our 13 hour flight to Fiji, overnight, with a blanket.....this would have been fantastic. And pretty much undetectable.


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> I disagree, regarding a plane. On our 13 hour flight to Fiji, overnight, with a blanket.....this would have been fantastic. And pretty much undetectable.


What if the guy wakes up moaning and groaning and saying "oh yeah baby suck it!".


----------



## scorpion31 (Sep 16, 2012)

i did that to my husband, after long day at work and he was really tired. it just happened and i like it and i did make it hard...lol and i woke him up a little he said "i'm thirsty" so i get up to get water. he went back to sleep and did it again...so we're drinking coffee nest morning and he asked me "baby did you **** me lastnight, or its just a dream"? hahaha its fun!


----------



## sharkeey (Apr 27, 2012)

scorpion31 said:


> i woke him up a little he said "i'm thirsty" so i get up to get water. he went back to sleep and did it again...so we're drinking coffee nest morning and he asked me "baby did you **** me lastnight, or its just a dream"? hahaha its fun!


He never even woke up.

What's fun about that?


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't do this often. I think "I don't want the R. Kelly treatment"....

The only thought on my mind when waking up is, get the fvck outta my way, or get peed on. I don't want to be pissed on lol. 

I've done it, but after 5 minutes I get pushed off as hubs runs to the bathroom. I'm not a spring chicken, so mornings, I'm creaky, slow, things crack and pop. I'm not 100% into it....

I like giving a bj later in the day, after I've been up and moving around.....brushed my teeth, ate some food...


----------



## time2heal (Jun 13, 2012)

This sounds like an awesome idea! I am going to try it sometime. I know as soon as he wakes up he is going to want to run to the bathroom and pee!

Personally, I wouldn't want him to return the favor. Since my "fun part" is so much closer to my "sewer system" than a man's I am so self conscious that I don't let him go down on me unless I am fresh out of the shower.


----------



## kingsfan (Jun 4, 2012)

waiwera said:


> I don't think the morning thing will be an issue... he's a morning person and likes to play 'tents' most mornings, any morning I cuddle or spoon with him he'll want to play. I'm pretty confident he will like it...
> 
> MY biggest problem will be waking before him...he's awake at the sparrows fart.
> 
> Might have to put my phone under my pillow on vibrate alarm to wake me.


I love the fact that you are making such a huge effort to try and do this for your man. I've dropped the hint a few times to my SO and nothing. You are setting yourself an alarm and planning it out without him even asking. Kudos to you, and I hope you get the favor returned, one way or another.



time2heal said:


> This sounds like an awesome idea! I am going to try it sometime. I know as soon as he wakes up he is going to want to run to the bathroom and pee!
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't want him to return the favor. Since my "fun part" is so much closer to my "sewer system" than a man's I am so self conscious that I don't let him go down on me unless I am fresh out of the shower.


You sound like my SO as well. I haven't gone down on her in about 2 1/2 years (4 years if you count times which weren't influenced by alcohol). She's so adament that she's not 'fresh' down there that unless she's fresh out of the shower, there's no way I'm getting down there. Even fresh out of the shower has been a no go for years as well. She's a 'I'm never clean enough' type of girl, even though really, 9 times out of 10, there's nothing wrong with the smell (what little there is) and the odd time it's an issue, it's an easy fix anyways.

Do your man a favor and just let your guard down. Our noses work just fine, if we really don't like the smell, we'll tell you. If we aren't complaining, it's fine.


----------



## bubbly girl (Oct 11, 2011)

I've done it when I can't fall asleep or wake up in the middle of the night horny for my hubby. lol

He'll get hard real fast, and even if it seems like he's still sleeping it turns out he's just laying there enjoying it. Then he'll usually tell me to hop on. 

Next morning he'll tell me how much he loved it.:smthumbup:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Just go for it. Do it in the morning when he's sleeping and already has that morning wood to start off with. 

I am sure he will LOVE it.


----------



## moco82 (Jul 16, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Might have to put my phone under my pillow on vibrate alarm to wake me.


And the award for Wife of the Century goes to...


----------

